# Westland Wayne canton area taxidermist



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

any recommendations?


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Joe Segler Taxidermy, on the south side of ford road heading west out of canton as you near the intersection of M14, you cant miss it if you drive by. Napier and Ford area
Ive never used them but I did call him once and got some helpful advice about tanning a deer hide.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

What are we doing?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

ryan-b said:


> What are we doing?


Deer


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Try Jay Taxidermy


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

subocto said:


> Joe Segler Taxidermy, on the south side of ford road heading west out of canton as you near the intersection of M14, you cant miss it if you drive by. Napier and Ford area
> Ive never used them but I did call him once and got some helpful advice about tanning a deer hide.


He has a buck of mine for 16 months. Unacceptable. Just a heads up


----------



## nmurray48 (Jan 29, 2019)

I just dropped a deer head off at joes early this month. he told me at least a year because of how backed up he is. im hopping that means hes good haha


----------



## pleistocene (Feb 8, 2013)

Some of the mounts i have from joe are as good as i have seen.excellent taxidermist,
dam p 16mo is a wait hope it turns out well!


----------



## nmurray48 (Jan 29, 2019)

pleistocene said:


> Some of the mounts i have from joe are as good as i have seen.excellent taxidermist,
> dam p 16mo is a wait hope it turns out well!


I dont mind the wait knowing that his work is good, thanks for the info


----------



## Ruttin' Buck (Nov 22, 2002)

I have 7 mounts from Joe and sent many others to him. Excellent work... a little gruff on the phone but not in person. He has integrity. I have found that anything shot late in the season seems to take a little bit longer as he does them in the order they come in.

His waterfowl are incredible too. Probably because duck hunting is his thing...


nmurray48 said:


> I just dropped a deer head off at joes early this month. he told me at least a year because of how backed up he is. im hopping that means hes good haha


----------

